# Picture thread... Let's see where this goes...



## stream_stalker

Weather you log 20 miles a weekend throughout your fishing adventures or are just starting and stick to the christmas tree holes with 20 guys, chances are you have captured a memorable picture or two. 

Me? I've been walking the creeks of steelhead alley since age 10. My dad used to drop me off at a creek near my house and beep his horn when it was time to pick me up, I had no cell phone or internet or way to learn other than by doing it and watching others. If I showed up and found high muddy water I fished it and figured out how to make it work, it was either that or eat my bagged lunch for 8 hours. 

Since those childhood days of creek fishing I have met many good friends, good fishermen, and taken some pictures that I'd like to share. Feel free to follow up with more pictures, everyone loves fishporn so lets get it going. Hero shots, scenic shots, wildlife, memorable days, anything goes... Here are a few of mine...

I'll start with this photo, it's one of the coolest colored steelhead i've seen in the past 15 years...









This one also was one of the coolest colored fish I've seen...









Here is a close up of a wild brown trout from the allegheny national forest...









This was actually a fish that i spooked out of a run and during it's excape, it trapped itself on a piece of shale about an inch deep of water, my buddy tailed the fish and got a great photo out of it...









One of my favorite action shots...









Last year while fishing in New York for steelhead, I got this guy to eat a big rabbit strip jig... In 8 years it's my coolest centerpin catch...









And one of my favorites, the passage way to brooktrout land...


----------



## stream_stalker

32 people have viewed this post and no one has a picture to share??? COME ON PEOPLE...


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Sorry Nick....you know I would, but I'm at work and this server is a piece of crap and gives me fits....all I can do is the "quick reply feature on here....cannot edit or create my own posts...maybe when I get home later, I'll contribute chief. Shouldn't you be studying anyway!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Brian.Smith

Just a few pics from NY


----------



## fisherman33

Well, hope no one gets upset for the revealing pic but it isnt like this stretch of water is a huge secret. Last season two of my buddys and I landed our first triple header.


----------



## thephildo0916

My favorite part of the catch!

recent catch, that I think is a pretty cool pic!


----------



## Mepps3

Nice post Nick....I got to say....helping my friend Mike land his personal best was awesome. It was a 12lb.'er (boga certified). The boga was the only way we landed it....too much shelf ice and was impossible to swing it up. When Mike looked down after I set it in the snow his jaw dropped  To all the naysayers about using a boga


----------



## Golden1

Best I can do with a cell phone,,, but this one was landed today.... lol


----------



## FISHIN216

this was just a really nice looking fish..first male ever..first on a light rod too. fought it under an ice shelf for about 5 minutes then I had to kick ice away so I could lean over the ice and net it..was crazy...or devoted?


----------



## stream_stalker

Golden1 said:


> Best I can do with a cell phone,,, but this one was landed today.... lol


Just out of curiousity, how big was this fish? Check out the wear on the tail, definatly a repeat spawner, and by the looks of the fish, pretty close to spawning again. I've noticed a lot of repeat spawners this year...


----------



## Fishermon

Here's a cool looking fish, love when they are double banded.


----------



## Fishermon

Heres a piebald dear I spotted a couple of years ago while out fishing.


----------



## BobcatJB

Cool action pic in the dead of winter









Pretty male in the snow









Nick you forgot this one, cool action shot


----------



## Golden1

Just under 30 inches ,, I taped it and as you can see quite a bit longer than my pin handle....


----------



## Stickman

Nick I bet you know where this hen was photographed...











Black jig w/orange head.


----------



## stream_stalker

Stickman said:


> Nick I bet you know where this hen was photographed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black jig w/orange head.


Indeed I do, my buddy just sent me a bunch of pictures of hog salmon caught off that island. All on skein hooked 5 inches deep, no flossing there haha... I'll be on the salmon river sometime in december, probably stop there on the way back. Those streams are fun for steelhead, way less croweds than the browns and kings get.


----------



## bigcats28

Caught this fish a couple weeks ago on Connie. Definitely my biggest hen.










My PB for sure. No idea of the exact measurements because I didn't have a tape or Boga 










And then this will be a repeat. First triple header ever last season... even though my fish isn't much bigger than the bait we use for flatheads haha.


----------



## MuskieJim

Fatty hen with the nice gold top









Nick, here's your fish up close with that new camera I go last year (you should post your video, haha!)









Cattfish.....a.k.a. FATfish. Cattarogous Creek, NY









If you look real close, you can see my truck parked riverside way in the background. We pulled the most fish from our trip out of this run. It was about 300 feet long, fast, and deep! I was set about 9 feet down









Another fatfish









Check out the riverbottom up there.


----------



## Nikster

WOW!

Some GREAT photo's, keep them coming.

Nik


----------



## TheCream

I'm pretty new to steelhead, but this was my best fish from last spring, just under 30" long:










One of JB's hogs from that same day:










Some small wild stream trout from WV, where I love to go after trout on the 3wt:




























One of my favorite photos after release:










Got this one on Saturday, incredibly vivid coloration:


----------



## jpsteel42

keep em coming guys! everyone has atleast one picture they can post.

gotta post the first fish i caught on a bead...










an action shot









got my gf this fish on my birthday









my buddy his first fish on a pin this year









a few others from this year

















a cool pic from last year


----------



## ShutUpNFish

My favorite time to fish for steel!

















Dad's PB Muskie - Kawartha Lakes - 49"









My daughter's PB muskie 41" Pymy and a Kawartha 38"

















A St. Clair Hog









24" Striper









My daughters first steel and my son's forst steel.
















Woah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Continued:

Carp on the pin









Joel's 45+lb. PA spring HOG!









My PB for 2009









Just because I love this pic! God I miss that dog!









My buddie's PB 46 1/2" Pymy









Wow! My boys are SO little here...Their start!









A Kawartha HOG









My son with an 11lb eye last summer









THE END!!


----------



## WhoolyBugger

Wow- Shutupnfish!!!! The the action shot of your boy's steelie making a break for it is hillarious. Love it.


----------



## stream_stalker

Nice pictures guys, this is good stuff... I'll add a few more that are pretty cool...

My buddy Sal caught a bat back in the first week of september (he was to afraid to hold the line)...









Best fish so far this year...









One of the better ones from last year...









Skein bag from connie...









This one is floss proof... 









Fisherman33's biggest steelhead...









A cool colored grill...









A big walleye from shutupnfish's boat...









A face only a mother could love...


----------



## jpsteel42

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the batmann.... that was a great night!

some more pics from the summer..


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Someone on another board made this for me...Love it!


----------



## stream_stalker

paul, that changing pic makes it look like he's throwing it because the pictures where taken a few feet aside from eachother...AWESOME.


----------



## stream_stalker

Come on guys, I know you got more cool pictures than the ones below...


----------



## RedJada

No picture for me yet, I'm hoping this weekend though... :G


----------



## fisherman33

Nick, thanks for posting that pic of my PB. Not sure how i forgot about that picture. Here are a few more pics that I think are cool......

Me with a nice male








Me sprayed in the face with blood when I was bleeding out a hen








Cool pic of bigcatjoe with a flathead








Same flathead


----------



## fallen513

I only get 10. 

Wild Utah brown... 









River crappie on the fly...









Gar on the fly...









Carp on the fly...









Smallie on the fly...









Self portrait HSB on the fly...









Self portrait with son's 1st HSB on the fly...









Self portrait double HSB...









Mean mug...









Favorite self portrait, 10 lb 3 oz HSB on the fly...


----------



## fallen513

Did I mention there are no steelhead in my pictures?!





*LOL!*


----------



## ShutUpNFish

fallen513 said:


> Did I mention there are no steelhead in my pictures?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL!*


Great pictures though nonetheless!! Love the crappie pic!


----------



## stream_stalker

ShutUpNFish said:


> Great pictures though nonetheless!! Love the crappie pic!


I agree, thanks for the variety...


----------



## Eugene

Here's a decent buck from the Rocky, November 2007:


----------



## Eugene

For a little in-family diversity, here's an eater-size lake trout from the open waters of Lake Huron (it's my avatar here as well):


----------



## Eugene

For yet a little more diversity, here are a few shots of day-job work I did with coasters in the far NW corner of the UP of MI way back in summer 2004:


----------



## Eugene

stream_stalker said:


> Nice pictures guys, this is good stuff... I'll add a few more that are pretty cool...
> 
> My buddy Sal caught a bat back in the first week of september (he was to afraid to hold the line)...


That's just wacky.


----------



## thephildo0916

MONSTER sea trout!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

A few more of my little man.


----------



## allegheny river kid

[/IMG][/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

ShutupNfish's 52.5"!!!!







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Dude, I gotta get you some new shorts!!!!!

The first two fish have beautiful markings I never really realized until now! Nice Joel.


----------



## stream_stalker

Here's one of my all time favorites I forgot about. I didn't know it was taken until my buddy emailed the picture to me...


----------



## Tywinter

Looking Good Guys!


----------



## Tywinter

Just to add a few...


----------



## Brian.Smith

A few more these were me fishing by myself.


----------



## center pin daddy

I finally have time to add some pictures. Been very busy at work, life, kids, issues with a mod at another site, etc. I am going to post 4 sets of pics. The Catt, The Niagara, The Oak, and Ohio.

First off the magical Zoar Valley and some of last years Catt vacation pictures.





























Screensaver anyone?






















































The three or as did'nt want to get dehydrated on vacation.


----------



## TheCream

OK, here's a few more. My best fly rod crappie this year, right at 16":










One of my favorite smallie pics from this year:










Probably my fish of the year, 26.5" saugeye on the fly from my kayak. This fish pulled me around for a while (FYI, the kayak is 30.5" wide):










My personal best fly rod largemouth, caught in August '09, on my 3wt! I went out that evening just to harass bluegills and redears, and had this bass try to swipe one of the bluegills I was bringing in. It just sat there in front of me like it was waiting on me to hook another gill, so I pulled the biggest streamer I had with me (only about a 2" olive zonker), put it in front of her nose, and she hammered it! 19.5" bass on a 7'9" 3wt rod and 5x tippet:


----------



## center pin daddy

Here are some Niagara pics. I have lots more, but don't have the memory cards here at work. Note: If you guys ever go here do not wade past your knees...actually ankle deep will keep you safe.


----------



## center pin daddy

The Oak.



















My buddy Justin's high, dirty water, BIG chrome buck. After an epic battle I netted this fish in really fast water. Sorry the pic is a little fuzzy--adrenalin and almost getting washed downstream had me a little out of breath.









Nothing like charcol grilling on a trip.


















Same fish-underwater release.









You can actually see a little blood from where he was hooked in the lip.









My buddy thought he had a big steel. Still a nice/pretty clean fish.


















Nice kype.


----------



## center pin daddy

Ohio.










White nuckle Rt. 11 drive.









My favorite steelheading weather.













































Bling.


----------



## center pin daddy

More Ohio

Money!


















"Honey I think I'm going to be late"



























13.75# It was an epic battle!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

great pics guys!! Ive enjoyed this,Im going to post in a few.....were familier with that rt.11 drive!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

I guess anything goes! Heres my 1st batch...


----------



## Steelhead Fever

didnt get a pic of my poon,but its on video...


----------



## Steelhead Fever

is this to many? i have some more but I dont want to post to many...? thanks...


----------



## TIGGER

Man what a great thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oarfish

Great pics. Never too many. Who is the little guy? He is pretty awesome with the fly rod.


----------



## fallen513

allegheny river kid said:


> [/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> ShutupNfish's 52.5"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]







Holy crap!


----------



## fallen513

Steelhead Fever, you rock dude! 

You have one kick ass dad too, I might add. Keep it up man!


----------



## bigcats28

collectively WEEKS worth of fishing. Enjoy.


----------



## FISHIN216

pics of some fatty chromers...and a 12.5 pound channel from the catfish tourney from hell


----------



## Steelhead Fever

yes your right!!! if it wasnt for him I wouldnt get a cahmce for all of these awesome adventures!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Steelhead Fever said:


> yes your right!!! if it wasnt for him I wouldnt get a cahmce for all of these awesome adventures!!!


I know what you mean SF...although, my two boys are still a little young to take on full-out adventures, I look forward to the day we can. My wife will have little choice by then!! You must be proud of that boy, he sure seems to have the passion. You've done very well and I totally ENVY you....I just hope my boys share that same passion.

A few more from yesterday...


















My new Paine Falls centerpin!


----------



## KSUFLASH

Love the new pin! Looks awesome!


----------



## stream_stalker

ShutUpNFish said:


> I know what you mean SF...although, my two boys are still a little young to take on full-out adventures, I look forward to the day we can. My wife will have little choice by then!! You must be proud of that boy, he sure seems to have the passion. You've done very well and I totally ENVY you....I just hope my boys share that same passion.


Hey Paul, you know SF is the boy right? I'm not sure if his dad posts on here or not...


----------



## Steelhead Fever

stream_stalker said:


> Hey Paul, you know SF is the boy right? I'm not sure if his dad posts on here or not...


lol thats funny,he prolly saw it...


----------



## Steelhead Fever

stream_stalker said:


> Hey Paul, you know SF is the boy right? I'm not sure if his dad posts on here or not...


lol thats funny,he probably saw it...


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Oh! No I actually thaught it was the dad...sorry Silly me....either way, an impressive young angler for sure.


----------



## Streamhawk

Here is some steel.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

First thing first .....Awesome fish guys!!!! Those steel pic's gave me the itch again, can't wait to be home for x mas and fishing for steel in the snow!!!!!

Here some pics from CO and NM! Enjoy!


----------



## jojopro

*My Rarest Catch While Steelhead Fishing...Conjoined Twin Fish???*








This hen appeared to have another spine running along it's side.









The fish had an extra half of a tail fin.









Had a dorsal/pelvic hybrid fin in place of it's right pelvic fin.









Also had an extra adipose fin located between it's true adipose fin and it's anal fin.

*Naturally Reproduced Rocky Bow???*
















Caught this little 6" trout on the Rocky in mid June while fishing for smallmouths. The fish had clean crisp fins and a high standing dorsal fin which makes me wonder if that was actually a naturally reproduced trout.









This steelie struck a nice pose for the camera.









I thought the reflection of the rod and reel on the water/ice made for a cool pic.









Spawnchucker fishing in front of some massive ice sickles.









Really bad eggs.


John


----------



## Fishman

Awsome pics John. I've seen some weird fish deformitys, but that one takes the cake by a long shot!


----------



## stream_stalker

Dude, those eggs look like liquerish...WTF did you do to them? Did they catch fish? If they where old enough to turn black, how did they smell???


----------



## pymybob

Great photo! Once in a lifetime fish.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

Man that fish was awesome!!! Those eggs are crazy!!! Nice pics!!!!.....S.f.


----------



## jojopro

stream_stalker said:


> Dude, those eggs look like liquerish...WTF did you do to them? Did they catch fish? If they where old enough to turn black, how did they smell???


:S Whew those eggs were nasty!!! :S They were uncured steelhead eggs that I put into an uncleaned container, (thinking that I was going to be using them the next day). For whatever reason I did not fish with them right away, and they were forgotten about in the back of the fridge for several weeks. When I rediscovered them I could not believe they had turned black!  In the past, any eggs that went bad on me turned white or began to grow mold. I never got closer than an arms length to them but that was still too close, as they smelled like straight $#!7!!! The odor had no resemblence to that of fish or eggs anymore, but rather was more sulfurus, like the contents of 1,000 septic tanks condensed into a handfull of stink pellets. I only had the black eggs out for less than 10 minutes, yet the rank smell still lingered in my basement for several days after. I didn't have the stomach to fish them...they were disposed of. I'm assuming that the container I put the eggs in originally must have been contaminated with some sort of bacteria to begin with. 

John


----------



## Steelhead Fever

mix-n-match....


----------



## jjshbetz11

Caught about 8 of these today, not what I was looking for but the West Branch of the Rocky River was blown out!


----------



## DanAdelman

Lost a much bigger steelhead the same day as bringing this one in wont forget either fight...
 

Other notables from dif species...
   

Inland Lake walleye...
     

Just a few of my favorites that i have bothered uploading now i have realized have a ton of new ones i need to get on here though...


----------



## CoolWater

Wow folks, fantastic pictures! Love this thread... here's a few of mine...

Neat scenic shot of me fishing the V... guy from Chicago took it and was nice enough to email it to me... always have thought it was pretty cool pic.









Easily, the prettiest fish I have ever caught...


----------



## topwater

Here are some of my favorites, you guys inspired me


----------



## Steelhead Fever

wow!! awesome pics!! that brookie is a tank!!!


----------



## Tywinter

This thread......



makes me hate being at work.


----------



## Mepps3

Here is a 13lb. from last Saturday.










Here is a 14lb. from last Sunday.


----------



## zachtrouter

heres a couple more


----------



## salmon king

Okay I had some good pics of me with a steelhead and some other cool pics













these pics were all taken behind my buddys house near the power plant.. Yeah thats right we went out on his boat in lake erie!


----------



## FISHIN216

salmon king said:


> Okay I had some good pics of me with a steelhead and some other cool pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these pics were all taken behind my buddys house near the power plant.. Yeah thats right we went out on his boat in lake erie!


sometimes you HAVE to do some crazy stuff to catch fish


----------



## salmon king

FISHIN216 said:


> sometimes you HAVE to do some crazy stuff to catch fish


true dat true dat


----------



## RiverRunner88

cool colors


























fat cat








cool butterfly








this guy chased my spro frog all the way in








skeeter sunset


----------



## brodg

Nice Luna Moth.....my nephew's favorite!


----------



## Brian.Smith

Sorry wish picture was bigger its a 28 inch golden


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

this has made me lose my mind


----------



## BigBag

All Bass Pics.... Portage Lakes and Mosquito


----------



## FISHIN216

Hey big bag...nice fish where did you catch the smallie?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BigBag

I got her about 1 mile west of the black river (Lorain) Out of about 19 fow. I believe the same day I had several fish Ohio Sheephead to bookend this one!!


----------



## salmon king

Steelhead Fever said:


> mix-n-match....


Its probably been said on here before but man this kid can fish..Hey steealheadfever I total envy how good of a fisherman you are at that age.. In my own life my father was not that great of a fisherman.. yeah he tried to teach me but he really had no clue.. my first steelhead I ever caught was with him ....I was using an agetator and jig n maggot.. I know that their will be doubters out their on that one but its the truth..... but anyways good luck in the future man I just wanted to say congrads on the work well done !!!! Dustin aka salmon king


----------

